# Invisible to Flounder



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I will be now!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Oh I give up. I've tried 4 times to upload a pic. Guess I'm invisible to humans as well


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Text it to me at 850-292-6992 and I will post it for you.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Finally! Had to take it off wifi


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I give up


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Sure that's enough light!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Bobby that made me dizzy. Wife asked what the heck I was doing turning my monitor upside down. Katartizo you can never have too much light in your life, stay lite=up my friend.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking flounder boat.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks sweet! Who did the camo job?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice rig... how do you like the lights all up front?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I ordered the vinyl off of Ebay. Was just gonna camo it up normal then I saw this. Its called Moonshine. I bought a 7 5ft rolls and found a guy via a friend of a friend network that put it on very reasonable.

Love the lights up front. I probably wanna turn the port light a little more sideways but the way Im set up is I always put the money side on the starboard side. With the stern mount trolling motor it gives me the maximum room and water depth for me to maneuver in. It requires a little pre-planning on the spots but its worth it I feel


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree Bobby. With using 400's and all of mine are facing front, the light they put off gives you a wide spread. Your covering at least 30 feet on a pass. In dingy water all your light is concentrated to cut through the water by turning them down. Love the wrap.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

LopeAlong said:


> Love the lights up front. I probably wanna turn the port light a little more sideways but the way Im set up is I always put the money side on the starboard side. With the stern mount trolling motor it gives me the maximum room and water depth for me to maneuver in. It requires a little pre-planning on the spots but its worth it I feel


I have looked up port and starboard more times than I can remember. I still can not get the hang of it. That said, I think we run completely opposite of each other, most of my lights are strung down the left side of my rig. I run my trolly with my right hand, I aint coordinated enough to drive with my left hand.
Either way you sir have a badd azz boat. Whatcha gonnna name the rig?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a sweet ride, congrats!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I have looked up port and starboard more times than I can remember. I still can not get the hang of it. That said, I think we run completely opposite of each other, most of my lights are strung down the left side of my rig. I run my trolly with my right hand, I aint coordinated enough to drive with my left hand.
> Either way you sir have a badd azz boat. Whatcha gonnna name the rig?


PORT has 4 letters and LEFT has for letters


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

LopeAlong said:


> PORT has 4 letters and LEFT has for letters


I was told that this AM I just never put the 2 together.


----------



## Ehllis (Mar 26, 2014)

Guess I'm invisible to humans as well


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Star ends with and R and Right starts with R. 

Now which is Red and which is Green:whistling:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Star ends with and R and Right starts with R.
> 
> Now which is Red and which is Green:whistling:


There is a little rhyme for that too...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice ride. You will light them up for sure.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does the trolling motor not spook the flounder?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Aze0008 said:


> Does the trolling motor not spook the flounder?


No, I've actually pushed them around sideways with the skeg on the motor before and all they did was bury deeper. Its a common misconception that they'll run when they hear it. They're so confident in their camo they're not gonna move for much of anything. If I had to push pole around, I'd just stay at the house.


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha yeah I don't blame you I've just always heard that the vibration from the tm spook them off but I can see how they would just bury themselves deeper. Thanks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> If I had to push pole around, I'd just stay at the house.



Plus 10!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Plus 10!:thumbsup:


Plus 11


I bet I poled a million miles in my early days.
There's still some area's that I fish that have to be poled because it's to shallow.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Im with Hunter on the poling. No thanks. It does work. Its like the light debate. Whatever works for you. As long as your moving and throw some light on the bottom, let er rip!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Plus 11
> 
> 
> I bet I poled a million miles in my early days.
> There's still some area's that I fish that have to be poled because it's to shallow.



My rig takes on 6-7", course there is 500ish pounds standing on the front area, plus the trolling motor. Yep my buddy is a large fellow. And the boat has a vee in the front. No way would I try to pole his big azz around.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Plus 10!:thumbsup:


 x 1000 plus prt, strbd, or center I'll see them suckers.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice sled


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Port, left and red are the shorter words. Starboard, right and green are the longer words. Group 'em by size is how a hardhead like me learns it. Nice rig, BTW.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

